# GreenValueHost / GVH and HostNun banned for operating shill ring



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks like @GVH-Jon (GreenValueHost.com) and his employees, who was banned here some time ago and @HN-Matt (HostNun.net )have been perma banned from LET for operating some sort of shill ring and are no longer allowed to post offers.

Since it's hidden behind a login wall and in a thread most of you likely don't read, the details are shown here:



Source: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/745173/#Comment_745173



Source: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/745235/#Comment_745235



Source: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/745253/#Comment_745253

For the HostNun issue, I do not believe a login is required so this should be visible in this thread here: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/744553/#Comment_744553

Well, how about that? We all knew Jonny lacked proper business ethics by his past actions, but you also can't expect a teenager to be a shining example of rational thought. I want to say kuddos to @mpkossen for taking a stand and I hope that big Jon (Biloh) doesn't run to the aid of little Jon (Nguyen) for the sake of Ernie. When GVH-Jon is on WebHostingTalk, spouting about being a 'Exclusive Colocrossing reseller', it's another item in a list that reflects poorly on Colocrossing. Hopefully Jon Biloh will keep this guy banned.

EDIT: Comically, about a year ago there was a HostNun / GreenValueHost thread on here:


----------



## Francisco (Sep 29, 2014)

Getting banned on home field is pretty rough but I think if the ban sticks (and doesn't get overruled or turned into a 'timeout') that you'll suddenly see a wave of 'how is GVH?' threads on WHT.

Then again, if the mods over there catch wind they may lay down the law. I can't see them being overly happy having to deal with the mountain of crap that comes with every GVH thread that gets posted over there.

What does GVH do if he gets banned off his 2 biggest/only markets?

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - GVH MERGES WITH NWNX?

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2014)

Francisco said:


> What does GVH do if he gets banned off his 2 biggest/only markets?
> 
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - GVH MERGES WITH NWNX?


This. Well, HudsonValleyHost / ColoCrossing more likely.


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2014)

Ouch.

I give @mpkossen some credit for strapping on his boots this fine Monday.

This situation was inevitable and overdue.   Needless to say it is NOT original in CC-land nor in their sub companies where revolving doors of "consultants" spin freely and all sorts of overlap of people from one "company" to another.

I don't visit LET much since half of the site seems to be hidden in Off Topic and requires a login.

Is the premise here that this mysterious Amy character that keeps getting chatted up in GVH world =  Gallaeaho = HostNun?

Did Kossen nab them sharing a home IP address again?


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2014)

MannDude said:


> This. Well, HudsonValleyHost / ColoCrossing more likely.


I am pretty sure HudsonValleyHost wants NOTHING to do with any such deal and babysitting the GVH empire.

It is no secret that Ernie avoids public brew-hahas and the limelight.   Touching GVH intimately like that would be way more BS than any real business person would want to assume.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 29, 2014)

MannDude said:


> This. Well, HudsonValleyHost / ColoCrossing more likely.


I don't see the ban holding much water.

GVH-Jon claims he's 100% innocent and is the victim in this one. Supposedly this is all related to some IP's being

either extremely close or matching between members of the community.

If that's 100% true, Colocrossing's in a bit of a pickle to say the least. While they could overrule the ban, i'm fairly sure mpkossen is supposed to be Judge Dredd (I AM THE LAW!!) when it comes to anything related to LE. Do they allow GVH, a fairly toxic brand, back on the forums and likely hurt their relationship with a very loyal worker? Or do they just take the financial hit with GVH not being able to post there to let @mpkossen do what he feels is needed to cleanse the community?

I dunno, it's a tough one and I kinda feel bad for Biloh/Alex as they're stuck in the thick of it.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2014)

Francisco said:


> GVH-Jon claims he's 100% innocent and is the victim in this one. Supposedly this is all related to some IP's being
> 
> 
> either extremely close or matching between members of the community.


Doesn't Jon Nguyen have a history of making that claim? Remember when he 'stepped down', and that new employee appeared on LET... only to later find they had the _same_ IP address thanks to the honesty of Mpkossen who pointed it out? After some lying and digging a deeper hole, it was later revealed that the 'new person' was simply an alias of an existing one.

The lowend _does_ have some great hosts who are doing things right, operate ethically and provide solid services. It's just hosts like this who run around and dirty up the industry and make it laughable to the rest of the VPS market that is doing it the most harm. The good lowend hosts should be happy of this news as it makes it less embarrassing to associate yourself with the lowend side of things when hosts like GVH are put in their place.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 29, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Doesn't Jon Nguyen have a history of making that claim? Remember when he 'stepped down', and that new employee appeared on LET... only to later find they had the _same_ IP address thanks to the honesty of Mpkossen who pointed it out? After some lying and digging a deeper hole, it was later revealed that the 'new person' was simply an alias of an existing one.


Yes but lets work with 'Jon is 100% innocent' for now.

How do they deal with it? I mean, mpkossen could back down and retract the ban himself but I dunno, given the witch hunt he's looking for I don't think he misread the data.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Doesn't Jon Nguyen have a history of making that claim? Remember when he 'stepped down', and that new employee appeared on LET... only to later find they had the _same_ IP address thanks to the honesty of Mpkossen who pointed it out? After some lying and digging a deeper hole, it was later revealed that the 'new person' was simply an alias of an existing one.


Jaroslav Urban.

Who later was proven to be: Tyler Plack.   Who was then proven to be using the alias Alan Romano and pretending running AcclaimedHost which was just a GVH reseller / investment / shill.  Yeah that was a GVH banning / lie / IP gimmick that went on and on prior over there at LET and Kossen put some boot leather on.

How many times are these sites going to allow high school gamer mentalities to run pre-tenda businesses and shit on the floor?  

GVH is going to be in a world of pain when WHT puts a slap down on him. 

Just like Fabozzi, his only market will be LET and that's about to go way wrong and cause pain in their happy little corrupt home.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 29, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Getting banned on home field is pretty rough but I think if the ban sticks (and doesn't get overruled or turned into a 'timeout') that you'll suddenly see a wave of 'how is GVH?' threads on WHT.
> 
> 
> Then again, if the mods over there catch wind they may lay down the law. I can't see them being overly happy having to deal with the mountain of crap that comes with every GVH thread that gets posted over there.


GVH's director of customer service "Amy"/Galleaho's alleged alter ego HostNun is banned on WHT (and if I'm not mistaken GVH Eric 's former company was also banned).  Add to that the LET shilling allegations and I think GVH would be facing a quick ban if he tried to pull the same publicity stunts on WHT that he's been doing on LET.

As far as GVH's ban from LET, I'm in 100% agreement with the comments Oktay made about GVH in the LET cestpit after the ban.



> The lowend _does_ have some great hosts who are doing things right, operate ethically and provide solid services. It's just hosts like this who run around and dirty up the industry and make it laughable to the rest of the VPS market that is doing it the most harm


Agree, and it's people like Jonny and his #winning idol that cause many to steer away from anything "low end" (OK, so some of the WHT signature flashers who like to post _"you pay peanuts, you get monkeys"_ anytime  a host who charges less than them is mentioned also contribute to the generally bad perception of "low end" hosts).


----------



## Gallaeaho (Sep 29, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Doesn't Jon Nguyen have a history of making that claim? Remember when he 'stepped down', and that new employee appeared on LET... only to later find they had the _same_ IP address thanks to the honesty of Mpkossen who pointed it out? After some lying and digging a deeper hole, it was later revealed that the 'new person' was simply an alias of an existing one.
> 
> The lowend _does_ have some great hosts who are doing things right, operate ethically and provide solid services. It's just hosts like this who run around and dirty up the industry and make it laughable to the rest of the VPS market that is doing it the most harm. The good lowend hosts should be happy of this news as it makes it less embarrassing to associate yourself with the lowend side of things when hosts like GVH are put in their place.


Allow me to personally make some comments regarding the "IP addresses" fiasco.

Yeah, I'm being accused of being "HostNun", purportedly some sort of shill company that operates in collaboration with the company that I work for, GVH. To be quite honest, they may very well be a client, they may have reseller accounts, they may very well just resell our services, but it's not my job to know which "companies" we do business with.

@Francisco: He probably did not misread the data whatsoever. The data that he has is probably several IP addresses that I've used to sign into LowEndTalk, most likely all from a certain ISP called Telus Communications (which provides the IP addresses for both Telus Mobility and Koodo Mobile here in Canada), and probably certain same IP addresses with this guy that runs HostNun.

The IP addresses are shared and not geolocated for a specific province in Canada, so Mr. Kossen probably saw Dorval, QC and a few other places in Quebec and assumed based on that, the I was HostNun.

Let me make a long story very short: Even if I do get unbanned from LowEndTalk (which I honestly doubt at this point), you can rest safely knowing that I will not be back as a participating member of the community. It's not like I had a footprint there to begin with.


----------



## Amitz (Sep 29, 2014)

██ Customer Support Manager @ GigaTux - Value Linux & Windows Hosting


██ Xen Powered VPS servers in USA, UK & Germany


Old or new signature?


----------



## Gallaeaho (Sep 29, 2014)

Amitz said:


> ██ Customer Support Manager @ GigaTux - Value Linux & Windows Hosting
> 
> 
> ██ Xen Powered VPS servers in USA, UK & Germany
> ...


Old. I'm not really that active here, either.


----------



## msp - nick (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm,

Pretty interesting, I for one, I am very happy with the administrators choices by banning Jonny.

I hope it sticks. I really do

jonny is going to lose a lot of business.. now for the actions he has taken.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 29, 2014)

Biloh:



> We're confident in Maarten's decision making process and have no plans to involve ourselves in this area.


----------



## MattKC (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't believe for a second that Jonny boy was the "top" of GVH, and it wasn't "I'll sue you if you post my personal details" Lance either. Jonny was the puppet, who was allowed a long leash on his strings, but someone else held those from afar. As long as he generated short term revenue, the strings stayed loose. We've seen this pattern before. The implosion was inevitable, and I'm sure the shills will turn to the last place GVH is allowed, but WHT already updated their rules to address the shill issue (which impacts the host being shilled as well now) so their stay should be short lived. So much for that pool table you were dreaming about Jonny (and we know you are reading this).


----------



## serverian (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Francisco (Sep 29, 2014)

Biloh rang in and claims there's no plans to overrule @mpkossen on the matter:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/745591/#Comment_745591

He gets my thumbs up for standing behind his staffer in the matter. Be it he each sides story,

in the end mpkossen is supposedly THE LAW.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2014)

I have to say, this is interesting theater observation from the sidelines.

GVH and their whole exclusive relationship with ColoCrossing at this point should be under ahh review.

On one hand I feel that if Jonny and his cohorts aren't lying [this time finally] then it's sad for them.  But it's the story of the little boy that cried wolf one too many times.

Hopefully CC / Kossen sticks to their guns and double checks the facts real good [if they haven't already].

Fact is CC doesn't need all these PITA kids reselling their dedicated servers.  Super special arrangement / deal / investment / ownership of [or by] Servermania made them care far less about these providers nested under them.  Thus directly competing with their own customers.

There will be more info about that Servermania relationship here in a bit.  Coming soon


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 29, 2014)

This made my day.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 29, 2014)

GVH issued a _for immediate release_ official announcement _"Addressing controversial allegations against GreenValueHost staff and moving forward"_ (announcement was posted on their website announcements board, sorry Jonny, me no linkeepoo to your site)

http://pastebin.com/GK7KZLYy

on another note: any reason GVH_Eric is still posting on LET tonight http://lowendtalk.com/profile/comments/77250/GVH_Eric


----------



## nunim (Sep 29, 2014)

Gallaeaho said:


> [email protected]: He probably did not misread the data whatsoever. The data that he has is probably several IP addresses that I've used to sign into LowEndTalk, most likely all from a certain ISP called Telus Communications (which provides the IP addresses for both Telus Mobility and Koodo Mobile here in Canada), and probably certain same IP addresses with this guy that runs HostNun.
> 
> The IP addresses are shared and not geolocated for a specific province in Canada, so Mr. Kossen probably saw Dorval, QC and a few other places in Quebec and assumed based on that, the I was HostNun...


I just wanted to chime in as a Canadian Telus user, it's been my experience that my IP address does not change often, even upon router reboots (I've had 3 IPs in the past 30 months) and that the IPs are geolocated reasonably (at least in BC).

[Edit] I've gone back and checked, all 3 IP addresses that I've had have all been Geolocated in BC, in my city:

%rwhois V-1.5:001ab7:00 rwhois.telus.net (by Network Solutions, Inc. V-1.5.9.5)


network:Class-Name:network


network:ID:9131900760913984722.216.232.0.0/16


network:Auth-Area:216.232.0.0/16


network:Network-Name:TELUS-HSIA-SRRYBC01


network:IP-Network:216.232.128.0/22


network:Org-Name:TELUS-HSIA-SRRYBC01


network:Street-Address:13670 105 AVE


network:City:Surrey


network:State-Province:British Columbia


network:Country-Code:CA


networkostal-Code:V3T 2B3


network:Admin-Contact:[email protected]


network:Abuse-Contact:[email protected] (1-604-444-5791)


network:Tech-Contact:[email protected]


network:Created:2012-05-04 (12:00:00)


network:Updated:2012-05-28 (12:00:00)


----------



## zafouhar (Sep 29, 2014)

Same old story with the IP Addresses, i lol with all these stories that Jonny and his crew are making up. Good job though, i got my dose of entertainment today Jonny should make all these stories into a book it would sell big time!

Edit i forgot: FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 29, 2014)

So...  how is Jonny going to finance that office and that "luxurious furniture" now that he's banned from his "biggest market"? 

#WINNING? 

Ok besides for my dick-ish comment, I'm not surprised this happened.  I'm pretty sure GVH Jon would be involved in something like this.  You can tell from his previous actions he's either mentally unstable or a total attention whore (the entire "I'm going to kill myself" comment from him).  In addition, more and more recently he's had this complex to "show" how great his company(ies?) doing.  Like seriously, posting screenshots of their WHMCS?  Saying "hay guys we buying office nao"?  Sorry to say buddy, but buying an office isn't that big of a deal.  Haha in Jr. High we (a bunch of Jr. High schoolers) rented an office for our online radio station through funds we were able to raise (Mostly non-profit grants and whatnot).  It's nothing too "special" nor is it really a "social status" that you're trying to make it seem like.  An office is to expedite work, make sure you have the capacity (and space) to accomplish your job in an effective manner.  Buying it just because you want it is probably the stupidest move ever.  

Honestly, this was a good laugh.  I apologize for those who thinks I'm being a total dick about this comment, but it was long overdue (GVH Jon was one of few people who constantly tried to be on familiar terms with me and call me by my first name).


----------



## Steven F (Sep 29, 2014)

If anyone has any additional information, it would be much appreciated if you could pass it along.

Feel free to private message me on WHT, open a ticket there (send me the info, so I can make sure it gets seen), or send me a private message here.


----------



## Munzy (Sep 29, 2014)

Steven F said:


> If anyone has any additional information, it would be much appreciated if you could pass it along.
> 
> Feel free to private message me on WHT, open a ticket there (send me the info, so I can make sure it gets seen), or send me a private message here.


What are you looking for?


----------



## Steven F (Sep 29, 2014)

Munzy said:


> What are you looking for?


Actual proof, evidence, or something concrete. Not just he-said-she-said.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 29, 2014)

Munzy said:


> What are you looking for?


Just for clarification (I don't know if you know or not) but @Steven F is on staff at WHT as a Community Liaison.  

Honestly @Steven F, I'd just contact @mpkossen and ask him to review his research and/or sources.


----------



## Steven F (Sep 29, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Just for clarification (I don't know if you know or not) but @Steven F is on staff at WHT as a Community Liaison.
> 
> Honestly @Steven F, I'd just contact @mpkossen and ask him to review his research and/or sources.


Trying to, but I don't know the best way to contact him.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Sep 29, 2014)

Steven F said:


> Trying to, but I don't know the best way to contact him.


Maybe wait a few hours? It's like 4am in the Netherlands now (he's from there, no?)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 29, 2014)

Steven F said:


> Trying to, but I don't know the best way to contact him.


Maybe PM here or LET?  

Also, like what @qrwteyrutiyoup said (and like standard support ticket), give it at least 24 hours.


----------



## eddynetweb (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## DomainBop (Sep 29, 2014)

> It's like 4am in the Netherlands now (he's from there, no?)


Perfect.  That'll give Steven F a few hours to really get Maarten's attention.

Download this IP Board auto poster script from Sourceforge.  Set up a cron at 5 minute intervals for it to post "@ mpkossen" to VPSB.  He'll wake up to 50-60 notification emails from VPSB.  That'll get his attention. 

_[note: if this method pisses MPK off, I'll deny making this post and just say my VPSB account was hacked and the hacker's mobile provider assigned him the same IP I usually use]_



> network:ID:9131900760913984722.216.232.0.0/16
> network:Auth-Area:216.232.0.0/16


Telus has 5.3 million IPs (http://bgp.he.net/AS852#_prefixes.)  I'll let someone else figure out the odds of 2 members of the same forum being assigned the same IP within a short time period.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2014)

For what it's worth, HN-Matt and Gallaeaho are both members here, I can confirm that they use the same Canadian ISP and that I have _not_ personally seen a match between any of their IPs.

Also, one member seems to be in the middle of the country and one more eastern, at least according to the geo-data of the IPs they use. Also, IPB shows the IP used as well as the number of how many times it was used to login to an account, so some of these have been used many many times without changing.


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2014)

Plot twist:

Maybe HN-Matt and Gallaeaho are a thing... You know cohabitating, a couple, love birds....

I'd hope Kossen would tell the world just ONE THING, ONE THING:

1.  The shared IP, what was the time/date range between the two uses?


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 29, 2014)

I recall when GVH was hacked or had some kind of serious outage that Jon was posting about suicide on LET - got to the point that someone called the local police who came out to talk to him.  Wasn't that just earlier this year?

That was before the the Jaroslav fake personality escapade.

I imagine if Jon suffered a permanent ban from LET that would elicit a similar emotional crisis.

I suspect it's all just going to be knocked down to a timeout.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 29, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I recall when GVH was hacked or had some kind of serious outage that Jon was posting about suicide on LET - got to the point that someone called the local police who came out to talk to him.  Wasn't that just earlier this year?
> 
> That was before the the Jaroslav fake personality escapade.
> 
> ...


It was like 2 months ago I think? The suicide thing was the finale to the "new CEO" story arc.

He never had intentions of ever doing that, people need to realize this. No one is going to think "i'm going to kill myself with this butter knife" just because some people called them out for being manipulative.

That shit isn't a game nor should it be allowed to be a cop-out. Many people have serious mental issues and they see that as a legit solution to it, not "someone ddos'd my site and I don't know how to follow the 5 steps to securing WHMCS! Let me off myself!".

I wouldn't bust the guys chops *nearly* as hard if it was just him being silly with press releases, random hirings/firings/etc, but when you start the suicide crap that's some seriously scumbag shit.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2014)

As always, with these kid hosts --- WHERE ARE THEIR PARENTS?

I mean the fellow running the GVH circus sideshow isn't even allowed to view my torrented porn pics...  nor has the staff historically been legally of age to not run afoul of community norms and standards about such.

Running any hosting business exposes you to a multitude of ADULT matters, sexuality, crime, fraud, etc.

When Jonny finally goes and  hurts himself or something very wrong happens I'll be asking for the head of Lance Jessurun.  He's the adult CEO owner of GreenValueHost.


----------



## drmike (Sep 30, 2014)

The internet whispered in my ear....

_Hostnun is GVH's alterego....  Alternet identity._

Add that to the list of possibilities.


----------



## ftpitnipon (Sep 30, 2014)

Hostnun and the other guy both have been unbanned as marteen told in cess pit


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 30, 2014)

MannDude said:


> This. Well, HudsonValleyHost / ColoCrossing more likely.


What's the difference?


----------



## drmike (Sep 30, 2014)

ftpitnipon said:


> Hostnun and the other guy both have been unbanned as marteen told in cess pit


@ftpitnipon Can you post whatever reason for unban was there please?  Cess Pit is ahh hidden behind great firewall of Buffalo.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Sep 30, 2014)

drmike said:


> Can you post whatever reason for unban was here please?  Cess Pit is ahh hidden behind great firewall of Buffalo.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 30, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> What's the difference?


HudsonValleyHost knows how to spell Los Angeles.  ColoCrossing (Velocity Servers) doesn't. 



> *Chicago, Dallas, Buffalo & Los Angelas*


That's on their home page: http://velocity-servers.com/ and also on their network page: http://www.velocity-servers.net/network.php



> *Los Angelas, California:*
> 
> 
> 
> nLayer, Tiscali / Inteliquent & PCCW/BTN IP Transit


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2014)

drmike said:


> As always, with these kid hosts --- WHERE ARE THEIR PARENTS?
> 
> I mean the fellow running the GVH circus sideshow isn't even allowed to view my torrented porn pics...  nor has the staff historically been legally of age to not run afoul of community norms and standards about such.
> 
> ...


I pegged him as living on the family tit about a year ago.  Jon puts on airs every time he makes a post, and flat out admitted to favoring (favoring...that's a laugh) his VPS users ("clients" is far too professional for him) and ignoring the shared people.  I don't think I've come across someone who gives less of a shit than he does about his business. No one with their own money on the line would operate that way .. I mean, bragging about negative reviews and publicity?  What the hell is that? Then that chat session went public about having his kid sister migrate containers so he could sleep... That's when I got really pissed off and had my wife order one under her maiden name just so I could review it on WHT.  What.... I work with providers all the time. 


I'm also pretty good about biting my tongue, and I showed more respect than he ever has, but when you turn my years hard work into an insane asylum, that's where I draw the line...


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not religious, but THANK THE LORD GOD ALMIGHTY /endcontributiontothread (I could go on about the IP issue since I hammered him hard on it last time and he's an idiot, but we'll just let it rest. He's an awful liar and can't seem to cover his own ass)


----------



## GreenHostBox (Sep 30, 2014)

Wait hold up. in GVH's announcement at https://secure.greenvaluehost.com/announcements.php?id=26 ( http://pastebin.com/GK7KZLYy if the site is down) it said, "regarding one of our staff members, Shivanthi B. (known by the nickname "Gallaeaho" on various community forums)"

I messaged Galleaho couple weeks back asking for her name. She said her name was Amy Iwata and it even said that on the Facebook link that she claimed it was her. Something is definitely wrong and fishy here...


----------



## sv01 (Sep 30, 2014)

I love when announcements has this word "*F*ck off*"


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 30, 2014)

Geek said:


> I don't think I've come across someone who gives less of a shit than he does about his business. No one with their own money on the line would operate that way .. I mean, bragging about negative reviews and publicity?  What the hell is that?


I guess you haven't met Mr. #winning, Chris Fabozzi of New Wave Netconnect (ChicagoVPS, 123Systems). Jon regards him as a role model and GVH's entire business model is basically a rehash of how CVPS/123Sys operates or has operated in the past: the lack of concern for customers, using bad publicity as a marketing method, extreme overloading of nodes, nonstop lies, ponzi scheme business model of offering unsustainable annual plans to pay the monthly bills, nonstop bragging, belittling of competitors, and exaggeration of his company's size, etc., etc.  The main difference between them is Jon is a 16 year old easily influenced child while Fabozzi on the other hand is a mid 20's adult who should know better.  Hopefully Jon will learn from this ban and find better role models (I really don't expect to see any change from him though because he's been given a ton of second chances over the past two years and has blown every one of them).


----------



## HN-Matt (Sep 30, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I mean, mpkossen could back down and retract the ban himself but I dunno, given the witch hunt he's looking for I don't think he misread the data.


Bless the failed witch hunts!


----------



## toadyus (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm going to email my buddy who works at Telus too see how likely it is that two people on mobile could have the same IP address within a certain time frame while in different parts of the country as per @MannDude post stating there previous IP's where in different locations in canada...my hunch is it's not possible and they're the same person.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't understand your business @HN-Matt.


----------



## toadyus (Sep 30, 2014)

My buddy is looking at the aggregator on the wireless network for east / west coasts to see if this is all just a big "misunderstanding"....His first response to my initial question was "Its technically possible but I highly doubt it."

I asked him to do some further digging and I will post more when he replies.


----------



## toadyus (Sep 30, 2014)

@MannDude - I got confirmation from my buddy...the aggregators use different IPs for regions. If the Ip's you have for both users are indeed in different regions there would be no chance of the Ip's for mobility being the same for both users, unless they crossed over into each others region and were assigned the IP that had been used by another user....I mean we're talking the stars and the moons aligning type of Hollywood shit....so again "it's technically possible" but you have a better chance of winning the lottery then having this scenario work out and be a "misunderstanding".


----------



## MannDude (Sep 30, 2014)

toadyus said:


> @MannDude - I got confirmation from my buddy...the aggregators use different IPs for regions. If the Ip's you have for both users are indeed in different regions there would be no chance of the Ip's for mobility being the same for both users, unless they crossed over into each others region and were assigned the IP that had been used by another user....I mean we're talking the stars and the moons aligning type of Hollywood shit....so again "it's technically possible" but you have a better chance of winning the lottery then having this scenario work out and be a "misunderstanding".


Interesting, thanks.

Maybe we should all go out and buy some lotto tickets then.


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 30, 2014)

I once won over 3K (USD) on a scratch lottery ticket...just sayin’   

...but yeah, I think in this case it’s bogus. They were doing shady business, as always.



toadyus said:


> @MannDude - ....so again "it's technically possible" but you have a better chance of winning the lottery then having this scenario work out and be a "misunderstanding".


----------



## Francisco (Sep 30, 2014)

@GreenHostBox - It's possible 'Amy' is their western name? Itawa sounds very much Japanese.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 30, 2014)

Francisco said:


> @GreenHostBox - It's possible 'Amy' is their western name? Itawa sounds very much Japanese.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Itawa is a village in the state of Madhya Pradesh in India and Shivanthi is an Indian first name. 

From "Amy Itawa" to "Shivanthi B."...kids and their hosting simulation games.


----------



## agentmishra (Sep 30, 2014)

it was sad

but i have been following GVH at LET from quiet some time.

i have notices GVH threads sinking fast as compared to threads from other providers...

lots of things may be underneath this event, but it was sad...


----------



## drmike (Sep 30, 2014)

What's loopy is Kossen took the random road out of paradise.  Took the IP sharers and unbanned them (WHY?).  Still is banning JonnyGVH for his prior conduct, meh.

Does this mean that Amy - Gallehe-a-ho gets to posts GVH offers, ahem, again on LET... Or is GVH banned from making offers entirely there?

Cause if they are banned from LET, they are done in mere months.  They depend way too much on LET to survive.

Perhaps Biloh didn't like his investments getting shat upon and money drained out of his pocket.  Cause you know how crazy some of these companies pack and stack containers.   Could really put a sales dinging on other fools shilling Buffalo offers and the other CC network hot spots.

I smell multiple wrongs in this stinkfest.

Time for GVH to find a new upstream, new staff and new market to shill in.


----------



## HN-Matt (Sep 30, 2014)

@AThomasHowe what would you like to know?


----------



## GreenHostBox (Sep 30, 2014)

Francisco said:


> @GreenHostBox - It's possible 'Amy' is their western name? Itawa sounds very much Japanese.
> 
> Francisco


Even if she used her western name, her last name should be the same but it's not.


----------



## MeanServers (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, I think this is great news for LET though, will definitely clean up all the GVH non-sense that really had become a daily routine over there. Now if only they would kick him off WHT, I think order would finally be brought to the universe.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 30, 2014)

...and the plot thickens.


----------



## TruvisT (Sep 30, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> ...and the plot thickens.


KH needs to get a popcorn machine now!


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 30, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> KH needs to get a popcorn machine now!


I think a Coke Freestyle may be next.  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-BA_1I5lKZOE/Tu-vhMMyp8I/AAAAAAAACCE/Mx1x2OJyF7Y/s1600/coke-freestyle-hires.jpg

Maybe popcorn.  Popcorn machines are cheap in comparison.

EDIT: Though popcorn certainly fits the situation here much better


----------



## Gallaeaho (Sep 30, 2014)

GreenHostBox said:


> Even if she used her western name, her last name should be the same but it's not.


Allow me to clarify.

In today's day and age, I'm sure that a large percentage of the people that man support systems out there, do not use their real names when replying to tickets. Outsourced support agencies especially. I've seen some pretty creative names out there.

I am known to the GVH support system as Shivanthi. It is a name that I chose to represent me. In fact, if the name is brought up on LET/WHT/wherever, I openly state, that yes, it is in fact I. I also post on the LowEndBox main site as Shivanthi, and have been doing so for a year or so. Shivanthi is not a new name for me.

Now, regarding all the other "what ifs" with regards to my posting offers for GVH: No, I will not be posting future offers for GVH. Jonny is banned, and I more than learned my lesson the first time I posted just an email that I received from GVH, while still a client, while Jonny was banned.

With regards to the whole IP address geolocating snafu, I shared this picture with Colocrossing for the benefit of my case against the allegation of being HostNun:

http://i.imgur.com/7Wr2NET.png

And here's another, that I just snapped from my phone. Note: The province that I'm supposedly in, changed: http://i.imgur.com/pSWztID.png


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 30, 2014)

Gallaeaho said:


> Allow me to clarify.
> 
> In today's day and age, I'm sure that a large percentage of the people that man support systems out there, do not use their real names when replying to tickets. Outsourced support agencies especially. I've seen some pretty creative names out there.
> 
> ...


Why would you want to use a fake name?  Why do you consider this to be acceptable business practice?


This is like saying that it'd be perfectly normal to walk into Walmart or McDonalds and everyone have nametags on that represented whatever name they wanted to call themselves, or worse, what management thinks they should be called.  Then you have a customer "Hey Frankie", while the staff doesn't even acknowledge them since Frankie isn't their name so their brain isn't trained to listen for it.  Aliases are for games, not businesses.

Using anything less than your real name means that you've got something to hide in most cases and generally outsourced support is what's attempting to be hidden.  So don't use your full last name, use an initial, but seriously there's just about 0 valid arguments about using your legitimate first name being bad.  Transparency is very important and hiding things as simple as a real name is not very transparent.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Sep 30, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> Why would you want to use a fake name?  Why do you consider this to be acceptable business practice?
> 
> 
> This is like saying that it'd be perfectly normal to walk into Walmart or McDonalds and everyone have nametags on that represented whatever name they wanted to call themselves, or worse, what management thinks they should be called.  Then you have a customer "Hey Frankie", while the staff doesn't even acknowledge them since Frankie isn't their name so their brain isn't trained to listen for it.  Aliases are for games, not businesses.
> ...


I chose to use an alternative name at GVH because that is what I felt most comfortable doing. Please at least understand where I am coming from, and that I understand the points that you're trying to make. I'm just being honest with you.

I agree with you that transparency is important. That's why I want to break the layer that I chose to step behind in order to do what's most comfortable for me. I will immediately cease to use my alias and will, from here on in, be known as my true name.


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't find using a pseudonym in the hosting business is acceptable unless you are aware that the company is totally crap or involved in scamming and thus want to "protect yourself" in some manner. What acceptable use would one have to be using a pseudonym in a legitimate business where there's no threat to you (judicial or otherwise)? I don't see any reasons to not use your real name in a legit business.

For other venues, sure, I can understand the uses for pseudonym - but not in this case, unless you can come up with a good reason for it?


----------



## drmike (Sep 30, 2014)

My take on transparency is that anyone touching customer info or with direct access to such shouldn't be a cartoon or a child.   Person should be trustworthy and actually an employee.  A contractor can work where proper paper is in place and preferably highly limited access.

Big picture here, I doubt anyone is drawing a real job out of GVH land.  Employees aren't cheap.

Same issue / problem is repeated all over Lowendlandia.

"So don't use your full last name, use an initial,"

I've recommended that to many companies in this industry and far more outside of this industry.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 30, 2014)

> In today's day and age, I'm sure that a large percentage of the people that man support systems out there, do not use their real names when replying to tickets. Outsourced support agencies especially. I've seen some pretty creative names out there.


Customer service agents often only use their first names, but you were listed in the last GVH offer as "Customer Service GM"...a managerial position.  I've never seen any legitimate company publicly use fake names for its managers or executives, directors, or vice presidents like GVH has repeatedly done (who can forget the "press release" announcing a person who didn't even exist had been appointed the new "Director of Operations")



Gallaeaho said:


> Now, regarding all the other "what ifs" with regards to my posting offers for GVH: No, I will not be posting future offers for GVH. Jonny is banned, and I more than learned my lesson the first time I posted just an email that I received from GVH, while still a client, while Jonny was banned.


According to mpkossen there will be no more GVH offers posted by anyone on LET.

GVH staff on LET is apparently however still free to continuing  attempting to mislead potential customers.  Here's an exchange tonight between a LET poster and GVH_Eric (GVH's "Senior Administrator"):

LET poster: _Jonny claimed the limit being seen of 300 MHz was due to intel speedstep which is well, BS!_

GVH_Eric: _I'm not sure why it was running at such a low speed, I'll look into it._

I find it hard to believe that GVH's "Senior Administrator" doesn't know exactly why that CPU was showing 300 MHz and needs "to look into it" to know why it was running at that speed. 

The bolded part of this post which was posted by Mr. O. in the LET cestpit yesterday explains how it is possible to have a 333 MHz CPU speed on a processor where the lowest Intel Speedstep speed is 1200 MHz:


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/745377/#Comment_745377



> Please. Don't get fooled by the abuse bullshit. Have you ever seen any other company here blaming abuse on the node every time something goes wrong? Don't other companies get this so famous "abuse" at all?
> 
> They claim to have staff 24/7. Can't they manage their ~20-30 boxes?
> 
> ...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 30, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> I think a Coke Freestyle may be next.  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-BA_1I5lKZOE/Tu-vhMMyp8I/AAAAAAAACCE/Mx1x2OJyF7Y/s1600/coke-freestyle-hires.jpg
> 
> Maybe popcorn.  Popcorn machines are cheap in comparison.
> 
> EDIT: Though popcorn certainly fits the situation here much better


I am jealous of you and your office.

Also to be perfectly honest, I can't honestly trust anyone with the name GVH in front of them.  I mean hell you know how Johnny goes around under a false name, maybe it's another one of his false accounts acting as "Chief Executive Marketing Operations Networking Officer"?


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 30, 2014)

Since we're laying it all out there, my name isn't Joe... it's Joseph. Sorry for the deception everyone. 


()


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 30, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Since we're laying it all out there, my name isn't Joe... it's Joseph. Sorry for the deception everyone.
> 
> 
> ( )


ALL THIS TIME.  HOW COULD YOU? 

And now you'll tell me Secure Dragon is actually a front for world domination!


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 30, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I am jealous of you and your office.


You can stop by anytime   We're friendly in the south.

Past that, everyone has covered everything pretty well and I have nothing else to add as of now


----------



## nunim (Sep 30, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> I think a Coke Freestyle may be next.  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-BA_1I5lKZOE/Tu-vhMMyp8I/AAAAAAAACCE/Mx1x2OJyF7Y/s1600/coke-freestyle-hires.jpg
> 
> Maybe popcorn.  Popcorn machines are cheap in comparison.
> 
> EDIT: Though popcorn certainly fits the situation here much better


Got me all excited but it looks like you can't buy them only lease ($300/mo is pretty steep), and I'm sure the refill cartridges much more expensive than typical bag in a box.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 30, 2014)

nunim said:


> Got me all excited but it looks like you can't buy them only lease ($300/mo is pretty steep), and I'm sure the refill cartridges much more expensive than typical bag in a box.


That's the main reason we don't have one...well that and the fact that our current office has no room for it.  Maybe the next office.  Got about a year left in this one.


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 1, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> That's the main reason we don't have one...well that and the fact that our current office has no room for it.  Maybe the next office.  Got about a year left in this one.


Could always check into Spire - Pepsi's version of a Freestyle.


----------



## nunim (Oct 1, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> Could always check into Spire - Pepsi's version of a Freestyle.


Pepsi.....?   You don't mention Pepsi to people from The South!

It's like eating Chicago style(deep dish) pizza in NYC.

On Topic:  I bet GVH will be back to LET/LEB in a month or less.


----------



## ftpitnipon (Oct 1, 2014)

GreenHostBox said:


> Even if she used her western name, her last name should be the same but it's not.


removed,did not read page 4


----------



## ftpitnipon (Oct 1, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> The bolded part of this post which was posted by Mr. O. in the LET cestpit yesterday explains how it is possible to have a 333 MHz CPU speed on a processor where the lowest Intel Speedstep speed is 1200 MHz:


I would like to correct minimum that I have seen is for E3 with 800 MHz,but we always stop the stepspeed and run them at full 3 ghz+


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 1, 2014)

HN-Matt said:


> @AThomasHowe what would you like to know?


That's nice of you buy I'm not sure you could explain it. I dunno, I don't really get your branding or anything. I guess it's just not for me. Comes off as a bit too far than satire for me but there we go.

You do work for/own other brands though, right? So is HostNun just your "fun" brand?


----------



## Nick_A (Oct 2, 2014)

PEPSI?!?!


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

So who wants to wager?

CVPS will become GVH's new daddy, I mean owner.  Merger of the McDrama llamas.

Or will GVH die due to inability to offer on LET?

I offer GVH 50 cents per VPS customer or match of whatever < $1 offer per CVPS will tender.


----------



## tdale (Oct 2, 2014)

drmike said:


> So who wants to wager?
> 
> CVPS will become GVH's new daddy, I mean owner.  Merger of the McDrama llamas.
> 
> ...


I'll buy them


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 2, 2014)

tdale said:


> I'll buy them


Are you sure you want to take on a bunch of unprofitable customers who are paying less than $7 monthly for these specs:

_24 vCPUs Fair Share @ 2.0 or 2.1Ghz (E5-2620v1/v2)_


300GB RAID-10 SSD Cached Disk Space


12TB Premium Monthly Bandwidth @ 1Gbps


10GB Guaranteed RAM / vSwap


3 IPv4 Addresses


PositiveSSL Certificate (QUARTERLY ONLY)


$6.99/month OR $19/quarter

...and less than $2 monthly for these specs:

_4 vCPUs Fair Share @ 3.4Ghz_


150GB SSD Cached RAID-10 Disk Space


5000GB Premium Monthly Bandwidth @ 1Gbps


2024MB Guaranteed RAM / vSwap


2 IPv4 Addresses


$3.25/month OR $21/year


----------



## tdale (Oct 2, 2014)

Offer retracted.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2014)

Should we start a betting pool on this?

I got $10 that'll it be before this time next month, probably to CVPS. CC/HVH doesn't seem to be overly thrilled with them. I'd say them being banned on LET was partially an attempt to put Jonny in a corner where he'd have to sell, so my guess is it'll definitely be one of those Buffalo boys.

Question is, will we ever hear about it once it goes through?


----------



## Francisco (Oct 2, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Should we start a betting pool on this?
> 
> I got $10 that'll it be before this time next month, probably to CVPS. CC/HVH doesn't seem to be overly thrilled with them. I'd say them being banned on LET was partially an attempt to put Jonny in a corner where he'd have to sell, so my guess is it'll definitely be one of those Buffalo boys.
> 
> Question is, will we ever hear about it once it goes through?


That's so far past 'hostile takeover' that it swims in the 'mafia protection' pool.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Should we start a betting pool on this?
> 
> I got $10 that'll it be before this time next month, probably to CVPS. CC/HVH doesn't seem to be overly thrilled with them. I'd say them being banned on LET was partially an attempt to put Jonny in a corner where he'd have to sell, so my guess is it'll definitely be one of those Buffalo boys.
> 
> Question is, will we ever hear about it once it goes through?


The whole shared IP snafu on LET just stinks of a take down from within.

Biloh can't be thrilled that Jonny smacks Jon's brands of CVPS, BlueVM, 123Systems, etc. and taps those lucrative VPS sales instead of daddy Biloh directly.  CC needs that dirty VPS money as it is more in number and easier than those busted E3 fire sales they regularly sell with no margins.

Plus GVH gets more airtime than a sex tape involving a Hollywood starlet and three rappers.   Egos hate competition, especially in their own house.

We'll know GVH is fanged officially when Biloh writes up the LEB offer for GVH like he has for the other shitola companies he owns.

Your time Jon Biloh is coming.  I promise you that.


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 2, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> That's nice of you buy I'm not sure you could explain it. I dunno, I don't really get your branding or anything. I guess it's just not for me. Comes off as a bit too far than satire for me but there we go.
> 
> You do work for/own other brands though, right? So is HostNun just your "fun" brand?


I don't work for any other 'brands', no. Host Nun is more of a side project than anything and not my primary source of income, so yeah, I do try to have fun with it if/when I can. Hopefully not at the expense of a stable, reliable service.

As to whether it is or isn't 'satirical', I'll leave that up to you. Different strokes for different folks, etc. I like satire, but I don't think Host Nun has ever been limited to it.




Nick_A said:


> PEPSI?!?!


no


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 2, 2014)

drmike said:


> The whole shared IP snafu on LET just stinks of a take down from within.


The minute I was unbanned I made a thread about it called 'Gallaeaho' in the Providers section because I wanted to clear my name. mpkossen locked it right away. I think the accusatory association/conflation is/was completely absurd, insulting even, not to mention potentially damaging reputation-wise... hence the thread.

I don't really understand why they want to stifle dialogue on the matter, especially since it pertains to a banned host. Shouldn't the community be able to speak freely / have a say and decide for themselves?


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

HN-Matt said:


> The minute I was unbanned I made a thread about it called 'Gallaeaho' in the Providers section because I wanted to clear my name. mpkossen locked it right away. I think the accusatory association/conflation is/was completely absurd, insulting even, not to mention potentially damaging reputation-wise... hence the thread.
> 
> I don't really understand why they want to stifle dialogue on the matter, especially since it pertains to a banned host. Shouldn't the community be able to speak freely / have a say and decide for themselves?


You know you and I have cross e-swords in past.  But on this I am with you in solidarity.  

The thread you opened was valid and still is.  

LET/LEB isn't known for open dialogue and logical discussion - usually.

Noisy people get greased over there.  The only free part over there is free to spend your money with CC or their direct underlings others beat it bubba.


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 2, 2014)

I was told by 'Nekki' that I 'looked guilty' going on about it in the cest pit after mpkossen locked the thread I made. Strange, wanting to have an open dialogue and creating a means for the community to have their say and interpret events freely makes _me_ look guilty?

Meanwhile they're locking threads, stifling conversation and telling me to stop going on about it... I'm sorry, but doesn't that make 'them' look guilty if anything?

I'm not trying to suggest any kind of GVHist conspiracy on 'their' part (although that would be hilarious), but the level of quasi-silencing groupthink I've encountered so far has been bizarre.

 

Even AnthonySmith told me to 'turn the other cheek' because, like, That's What The Good Book Says. If I remember correctly, the first post that guy made about Host Nun on LET was a complete mockery of religion... but now, when GVH is involved, he's gonna start getting all 'Sermon on the Mount' at me?


----------



## Francisco (Oct 2, 2014)

HN-Matt said:


> because, like, That's What The Good Book Says. If I remember correctly


"Oh sister what was that damn 9th commandment".

Did they at least clear out all of the BS posts?

Francisco


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 2, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Did they at least clear out all of the BS posts?


mpkossen acknowledged his mistake and said he would do that in the near future, I think. So I'm grateful for that.

Still unsure as to why the thread I made needed to be locked, but I guess if no one cares enough to talk about it then *shrug*

I'm happy to speak openly re: what I know and making that thread was my attempt. Other than that, I'm not going to push the matter any further on LET. If people want to do so, I guess they'll find a way. Can't say I didn't try.


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 2, 2014)

I can not speak for them but it seems they want to sweep this up as quickly and as quietly as they can. I was positive that HostNun had nothing to do with GVH. On it's face that was logically inconsistent to begin with. John did not have the maturity nor the skills to any company the way it should have been run from the get go, and to let it go as far as it has is just a slap in the face of everyone in this business.

The whole fiasco, and I use that term instead of disaster because GVH is still alive, is just plain stupid and fraudulent. If anyone at the company had a lick of common sense they would know that what they have done has violated so many laws, not just state but federal ones as well, that they should be about shitting themselves about now.

It was setup to fail from the start and unfortunately the only who might not have seen this was John himself. There is no way a business could run the way that one was and survive. It is just impossible in this day and age.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

John had a chance. He could have been a high-volume, low-quality host like CVPS but less abrasive and many more and he could have made good money doing it honestly. There's nothing wrong with some overselling to cut prices if you're clear and rational about it.

The problem is John is fucked in the head and can't stop feeding his ego. He believes any publicity is good publicity. Maybe in 10-15 years John will run a decent business once he's worked under someone and had the stupid slapped out of him but GVHs days are numbered. Maybe not days, weeks or months but I don't see them doing another 24 months.


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes he has some screws loose no doubt about that all, but I am not sure if the people above him are not to blame as well. They could have ended this long ago and not let it get this far out of hand. Just goes to show people how far some will go chasing that "green god".


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

True, he is surrounded by enablers. They're only exacerbating his natural tendencies to be a prick though.


----------



## serverian (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm new here, can someone explain what happened?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

serverian said:


> I'm new here, can someone explain what happened?


Welcome Otkay, may I suggest you read the beginners guide?


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 2, 2014)

serverian said:


> I'm new here, can someone explain what happened?


Search on here, WHT, and LET for "GVH" and it's variations and you'll quickly be brought up to speed.


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 2, 2014)

Something happened? Where? When? How come I always miss the fun? I must have been around when it all went down and my half timers kicked in er something. Now what was I doing again.............


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 3, 2014)

Gallaeaho said:


> Let me make a long story very short: Even if I do get unbanned from LowEndTalk (which I honestly doubt at this point), you can rest safely knowing that I will not be back as a participating member of the community. It's not like I had a footprint there to begin with.


You're a joke.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 3, 2014)

HN-Matt said:


> You're a joke.



Can we have a special banned and then unbanned special ?


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 3, 2014)

Failed False Conflation Sale!

Use the coupon "GALLAEAHO" to receive...


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 3, 2014)

HN-Matt said:


> Failed False Conflation Sale!
> 
> Use the coupon "GALLAEAHO" to receive...


Should have used A'HM AH PAHCKLE or maybe just DANIEL-FROM-MONCTON-NB


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 4, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Should have used A'HM AH PAHCKLE or maybe just DANIEL-FROM-MONCTON-NB


I'll make a coupon for all of their different aliases, although there will be no discounts, only price increases.

Anyway, so now we're supposed to believe there's some guy named Daniel from Moncton posing as a woman named Amy? I wonder why they chose _that _name out of all of the other female names available to them!


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 4, 2014)

@MannDude can you please edit the title of this thread to be less misleading for the sake of future clients?

There's already two 'SEO poisoning' threads in the search engines from this forum so far, no need to add a third under the OP's pretenses.


----------



## Munzy (Apr 6, 2015)

Seems LET has unbanned Jonny, and then someone else decided that this was not what they wanted and proceeded to DDOS LET (not me of course).


----------



## drmike (Apr 6, 2015)

Unsure why they unbanned him now.  Now is far after the ban did it's destruction to his "brand".  Like GVH, his account should have been shredded and he should have moved on to newer and cleaner things.

Will just be more classic gold when he gets to posting.  Oddly though he can't post his shared stuff unless he offers VPS also.


----------



## souen (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah, shortly after LET opened a shared/reseller category they changed the rules to only allow those with VPS offers to post, to retain the focus on VPS somewhat, and no unlimited resource offers.

Imho, no problem with the individual in question getting another chance, as long as there won't be more unsustainable schemes going down in flames. The repeat customer db leaks/appropriations are bad enough as it is.

Slightly OT and not to sound like a shill, I just wanted to add that HN-Matt's been friendly and helpful on the few occasions I ticketed (good service coming up to a year this month), not to be confused with the other ... entity in the thread title.


----------



## host4go (Apr 6, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Doesn't Jon Nguyen have a history of making that claim? Remember when he 'stepped down', and that new employee appeared on LET... only to later find they had the _same_ IP address thanks to the honesty of Mpkossen who pointed it out? After some lying and digging a deeper hole, it was later revealed that the 'new person' was simply an alias of an existing one.
> 
> The lowend _does_ have some great hosts who are doing things right, operate ethically and provide solid services. It's just hosts like this who run around and dirty up the industry and make it laughable to the rest of the VPS market that is doing it the most harm. The good lowend hosts should be happy of this news as it makes it less embarrassing to associate yourself with the lowend side of things when hosts like GVH are put in their place.



I remember a  topic where Jon claimed the problem was the cell company towers/system that shared the IPs with too many users.

Eit: Just realized I posted to a kind of old post. Ooops?


----------



## drmike (Apr 6, 2015)

host4go said:


> I remember a  topic where Jon claimed the problem was the cell company towers/system that shared the IPs with too many users.
> 
> Eit: Just realized I posted to a kind of old post. Ooops?


We are intentionally neco'digging this thread, no hard or foul.    It's Christmas today in Jonny Spaz's hood.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 7, 2015)

host4go said:


> I remember a  topic where Jon claimed the problem was the cell company towers/system that shared the IPs with too many users.
> 
> Eit: Just realized I posted to a kind of old post. Ooops?


No worries. That ordeal you are referring to is when Jonny got caught in a lie, and said that two employees were from the same region and by coincidence had the same IP (or something), but that was of course before that was proven a lie.

Surprised to see LET have him back. Hopefully he's on a short leash.


----------



## HN-Matt (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 14, 2015)

Apparently Jonny bitched and cried enough so they unbanned him. Odd, but whatever.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 15, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> Apparently Jonny bitched and cried enough so they unbanned him. Odd, but whatever.


Well sucks for them. It seems Jonny's still at his old game again. Kid needs to get his head on right.


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 15, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Well sucks for them. It seems Jonny's still at his old game again. Kid needs to get his head on right.


Never will that happen lol kids will be kids.


----------



## drmike (Apr 15, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> Apparently Jonny bitched and cried enough so they unbanned him. Odd, but whatever.



Now the next question is how long until he goes offering no dollar VPS on some lowly shit hardware?  I thought the industry was going to get a longer vacation from his insanity.  Oh well.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 16, 2015)

@drmike, we both know that it won't happen  Trust me, his insanity isn't coming back any time soon. You have to know me better than that, right? lol


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 16, 2015)

@XFS_Duke Never say never. I don't know the specifics around your dealings with him but it sounds like you're referring to a Non Compete clause or agreement. If so, why would something like a legal document stop him?


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, I suppose this ain't news to most: _*GreenValueHost to relaunch VPS and dedicated hosting services*_.

PS:

Who writes that gobbledygook for him?  :wacko:


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 16, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> @XFS_Duke Never say never. I don't know the specifics around your dealings with him but it sounds like you're referring to a Non Compete clause or agreement. If so, why would something like a legal document stop him?



The specifics are both Dujke and Jonny are bullshit artists extraordinare and less than 24 hours after Duke made that statement a press release was issued announcing GreenValueHost Inc is back in the VPS business.   The only question is who actually controls GVH now: my bets are that CC acquired a controlling interest in GVH Inc a couple of months ago in exchange for forgiveness of debts and brought in Duke to do clean up work. 

The entire "Duke to the rescue" story appears to have been just another in the long line of GVH publicity stunts (the "rescue" story was laughable even before today's press release when you consider that already under XFuse Solution's inept management customers had their data breached when a former employee KSubedi/Nexim took the *current* SolusVM database *in February*, and customers were spammed by both KSubedi and XFuse Solutions).



> GreenValueHost to relaunch VPS and dedicated hosting services
> 
> 
> April 16, 2015
> ...


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 16, 2015)

Honestly, I think you more or less nailed it @DomainBop. What you expressed has been my line of thought the entire time.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow, so Duke puts on a show here for us while working on helping GVH relaunch their services. It's sad that Duke has stooped this low as to work for Johnny (I would have at least expected there be a partnership involved but now it's apparent that Johnny calls the shots here, good luck XFuse clients for becoming GVH customers instead of the other way around).


----------



## Francisco (Apr 16, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Wow, so Duke puts on a show here for us while working on helping GVH relaunch their services. It's sad that Duke has stooped this low as to work for Johnny (I would have at least expected there be a partnership involved but now it's apparent that Johnny calls the shots here, good luck XFuse clients for becoming GVH customers instead of the other way around).


Well, to be fair, he did the same thing on WHT to the mods and in under 24 hours logs/etc were put up saying he was pending a buy and that he had been planning such for a while. I'm surprised the mods didn't smite him on the spot but hey, one doesn't question the gods. He's been a nice person to talk and his head isn't securely lodged in his ass so I'm trying my best to not throw him under a burning bus (though he did that to himself already).

Anyway, anyone remember Jonny's I get the feeling that Biloh & Co were simply 'delaying' the invoices and now the day of reckoning has come and they're $XX,XXX in the hole.

I just can't make sense of why Duke would invite the devil back into his home after he's presumably spent so much time/energy trying to fix the brand.

I mean, to this date there's still no official 'buy' of the old customers announcement, it's currently coming off as a 'partnership' of sorts more than a 'buy'.

Lets not forget this isn't the first time GVH has dumped their clientbase because they completely fucked their pricing and had to quickly dump whole product lines to try to right the ship. He did it to his shared clients early last year and he'll do it again if things slow down.

I'm all for people building businesses (though I have warned many that hosting is way too volatile to just randomly jump into), but you should know when to put the dog down and stop making it suffer.

Francisco


----------



## Dylan (Apr 16, 2015)

Francisco said:


> He's been a nice person to talk and his head isn't securely lodged in his ass so I'm trying my best to not throw him under a burning bus (though he did that to himself already).


Nice, perhaps, but let's be honest here: a smart businessperson would not have entangled their company with GVH in the first place.


----------



## Munzy (Apr 17, 2015)

@MannDude, requesting ban for Xfuse, it is affiliated with GVH at this point and it stands to reason that since GVH is banned so should xfuse.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 17, 2015)

At this point the puppet show isn't even entertaining, it's just making me sick to my stomach and it's not from all of the popcorn. I bet a lot of people who donated to Duke to help get him back on his feet are really regretting it now.


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

Damn! 

That will teach me to go sleep at night and not stay glued to the intertubes like usual.

April 15th:

"Now the next question is how long until he goes offering no dollar VPS on some lowly shit hardware?  I thought the industry was going to get a longer vacation from his insanity.  Oh well."

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Well it came to be again.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]In case no one noticed, Lowendtalk let Jonny back on and re-activated his account in past two weeks.  So that certainly has something to do with all of this.  You don't have major issue resolve tight time line like this just magically and be unrelated.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]I'd throw his "press release" into content analysis, but Freud and other mind shrinks would laugh in their grave and cause a global catastrophe.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Xen, bahaha, he's going to bring Xen to market. Don't know about that being so viable.  Must be some new kid sidekick he found who wants to work for free VPS or something and has a hankering for Xen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]This press release sounds like shitola concoted by a high schooler.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]8 we,  1 I.  The press release is all about Jonny.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Soo....[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]What is all this about?   Being Biloh's sock puppet.  Surely GVH had a bundle of cash owed to Biloh at least indirectly (via HVH).    How will Biloh ever get that money?  Won't get it by GVH banned, unable to sell on LET, and offering craptastic shared hosting.  So reinstate GVH on LET (hello Mr. Kossen how are you liking that?) and allow Jonny to go back to selling VPS (something he never perfected prior and mass horror).[/SIZE]


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

> my bets are that CC acquired a controlling interest in GVH Inc a couple of months ago in exchange for forgiveness of debts and brought in Duke to do clean up work.


I can see such a thing happening, but informally.

CC/HVH has been gracious and allows some companies to run up invoices.  They don't want to deal with implications of a direct hostile takeover, nor do they want to deal with thousands of customers put offline due to payment shortfall.   So it's frog in water slow boiling approach.  But someone seems to have turned up fire on the burner this week 

I am looking forward to GVH's first Lowendbox offer, cause methods of mass money making for that brand are doing the swirl post-flush.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Alright, so if you read the "press release" (lol) you'd know that Jonny wants to start selling VPS and Dedicateds. I allowed it for 2 reasons.1) Jonny owes me money. 2) He is buying servers from me. The fact that he is buying servers from me is very simple. If he buys them from me, he's paying for them monthly. If he doesn't, he gets suspended. VPS and Dedicated Pricing won't be that cheap shit you've seen in the past. 

Regarding the "partnership" claims and stuff, it wasn't the plan and still isn't. Basically I took over all the client base at this point. All the dedicated, shared and VPS customers. Jonny started fresh and he picked up a few clients here and there. I was asked about allowing him to sell VPS and Dedicateds and I didn't want to because he'd be competing with me which would go against our agreement. He wants to start a "premium" side of GVH so we discussed it and the agreements are simple. He's selling Xen VPS at a reasonable price and DDoS protected Dedicated Servers at a premium. If he doesn't sell, he doesn't sell. Doesn't really make a difference to me.

Jonny's VPS and Dedicated line pricing will be under my thumb so to speak. We aren't seeing the stupid shit he was doing previously. There will be no stupidly priced plans. Do I run GVH? LOL No. Do I want to run GVH? No. Why did I do this? Well, he owes me money and this is just a simple way of getting that money paid.

Jonathan has NO contact or login details or anything for the previous customers. They are completely XFuse Solutions, LLC. Jonny doesn't work for XFuse, I wouldn't be that stupid. Jonny and Lance, yes Lance is a real person, want to continue GVH and basically I am giving them the opportunity to try again. I believe with my help, Jonny can not be the spazzz he was before. If he is, then he'll go to shit again quickly and that'll be it.

Calling for a ban for me is stupid. It's just speculation from some of you that makes people upset without knowing all of the facts. I guess that's what these communities are. 

Fact is, plans change on a daily basis. If Jonny doesn't do things right, he'll go away again. Since I took over the older clients, he wasn't really doing many stupid things (with the exception of his 1 Year Money Back Guarantee) and I've discussed things with him. Hopefully he sticks to his words and does right. Maybe he does, maybe he doesn't. But the fact is I will get paid and if I don't, he goes under again. No worries on my part. But I can tell you this for a fact, GVH isn't anything that I want to run, I just want to make as much money as possible... Wahahaha... Hopefully you guys caught that joke, if not, lighten up.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> I can see such a thing happening, but informally.
> 
> CC/HVH has been gracious and allows some companies to run up invoices.  They don't want to deal with implications of a direct hostile takeover, nor do they want to deal with thousands of customers put offline due to payment shortfall.   So it's frog in water slow boiling approach.  But someone seems to have turned up fire on the burner this week
> 
> I am looking forward to GVH's first Lowendbox offer, cause methods of mass money making for that brand are doing the swirl post-flush.


From my understanding, he isn't allowed to post offers there either. I don't think we'll be seeing any posting there from him for services for a while. I think it'll only be WHT for now. Like I said, he's trying to go legit lol


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

> If Jonny doesn't do things right, he'll go away again.


Jonny has never gone away.   He did stop offering VPS, but just went taco loco on offering unsustainable shared hosting probably nested inside rented VPS instances.  

He has gone away from vpsBoard (banned) and LET (banned until a week or two ago).  Unsure why LET would let the littler pecker back on there considering Kossen prior was red-faced and deliberate about GVH-Jonny being gone.  It's a strange turn of events to say the least - his being back on LET.

Now if WHT could make it a trio ban, then he may go away.

If he's not offering VPS on LET, bahaha, well, that's his only viable marketplace with sympathy buyers/anarchist haters - he's going to sell little.

Here's my MILLION DOLLAR question ----

With all the providers out there, cheap dedicated servers, diverse networks, etc.   what has GVH remixing spit with Xfuse?   Jonny has track record of buying the cheapest GARBAGE to string together an offering.  Meaning price is solely his focus.   So based on that, how can Xfuse dictate sustainable and non insane offers by GVH?  I mean outside of calling his parents or something...


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 17, 2015)

Lets just close the thread and put to rest the drama. I have to admit that publication/announcement was ridiculous if not embarrassing, that is the worst part of it.

The guy was banned

WHMCS hacked

DDosed

He even was about to be suicided.

Here it is kicking, trolling the whole community and/or communities. The guy is invincible.  So lets not waste time on that.


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

Plenty of miles left on this beat down teenage hooptie. 

and @Hxxx his list of legendary fubars is even longer.  Almost suicided twice.  Probably in Fraudrecord for stunts.  Offered 100TB plans for crazy no money. Migrated locations like 15x.  Had IPs revoked, probably multiple times.   Midnight migrated customers across the the ocean.  Combo'd folks into Avotons. ON and on and on.

Classic outcome where you offer services from sales - pure sales volume without knowing the capability of your hardware and comparing post sales cleared money vs. cost of your rented everything.

Jonny should stop offering hosting and get into content creation instead.


----------



## Munzy (Apr 17, 2015)

@XFS_Duke, I requested the ban of you because you are nothing more then a lying sack of shit at this point. Isn't it convient that not a day ago you were saying we were not going to see GVH in the market for a long while, now look. Your words here should, and do mean nothing.

I do think a ban of you from this community is still reasonable and correct due to the fact that you are "acting" as a puppet master on GVH, thus affiliated with it. You may say you aren't in your post, but as you said you have your thumb on him, thus automatically saying you are involved.

In any case, I find what you did here today to be one of the lowest rungs of BS ever.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 17, 2015)

> Fact is, plans change on a daily basis.


 Fact is, less than 24 hours before this latest GVH press release that had both your name and Jonny's name on it,  you had assured everyone that Jonny wouldn't be selling VPS's.

Fact is, businesses that survive for the long term don't change their plans on a daily basis,and instead they engage in long term planning (_and the fact that XFuse has been in business for 3 years  doesn't mean jack shit if it was making so little that  less than a year ago you had to resort to begging for handouts on forums_).



> . But the fact is I will get paid and if I don't, he goes under again. No worries on my part.


So, no worries on your part if his new batch of customers gets screwed when he inevitably goes under again?  It's really too bad that people didn't take that same "not give a fuck" attitude about you last year when you were begging for money like a bum on forums, because if they had taken the same attitude and not donated last year then the hosting industry (and most importantly, the customers who get screwed) wouldn't have to deal with your and Jonny's antics this year which would b a win, win for everyone.



> I do think a ban of you from this community is still reasonable


I think it's reasonable because I really don't think Duke gives a fuck whether customers get screwed as long as he makes some money (which makes him a perfect partner for Jonny who has shown a similar attitude).


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

I'll bet $50 that Duke boots Jonny and axes the whole arrangement - if there is one - be it re-selling a dedi server. 

I cannot for the life of me see Duke giving that quote in the "Press Release".  That's not Duke.  That is Jonny's writing and him boosting his chicken feathers.  As-if the industry cares that a multiple time mess maker is returning to make more messes.

It just isn't worth mixing it up in any way with GVH/Jonny, even as a customer buying servers.  Sad to see Jonny destroying other folks businesses and reputations, sucking their equity out for his own $2 hijinks.


----------



## zed (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm amused that you're blaming Jonny for Duke getting involved. Weren't you endorsing the shit out of this nonsense?


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

zed said:


> I'm amused that you're blaming Jonny for Duke getting involved. Weren't you endorsing the shit out of this nonsense?


Thank you, been waiting for someone to step up and go there 

This nonsense of GVH offering VPS, no I don't endorse that --- rather - GVH being out of VPS was the general idea.  This is recent whatever and not supposed to be.  Inconsistent with prior talks and all of what people were agreeable to then.

Anything that Jonny can manipulate and mass oversell he does so to the degree of criminal stupidity.  He can't do that with a dedicated server and why he should stick to selling those.


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

Cross posted from LET, Duke posted just a few minutes ago:
http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/50169/gvh-relaunching-again/p2
 



> Transparency? The deal was made in private and most of it was discussed on here. I don't take anything on LET personally. People on here will talk as much as they can to make themselves look better. Jonny was banned again today. No one really will miss him. Lol. So since people want to talk, here we go.
> Jonny owes a lot of money to CC and HVH for his past stupidity. I agreed that he could sell Xen and Dedis on a trial basis to help pay that back. Knowing that his past stupid would come back I made some stipulations that were being worked out. One was to stop posting stupid shit offers. Second was to eliminate the 1 Year Money Back Guarantee. Basically I'd work with him on pricing. He doesn't pay me, he gets suspended. Nothing michevious or anything like that. I know some of you want it to be shady and such but it isn't. I cannot effectively kill off GVH as a company unless I have grounds to. He has a few options here. First one is work with me and go legit with things as I'll be the all watching eye of sorts. Second one is go off on his own and continue his stupidity with Xen VPS only. Third is to go on with what he is doing and never learn anything.
> Which option would you guys take? I rather see him gone completely. I cannot make that happen until I have better leverage. I can keep him out of vps and dedi sales sure, but is that really enough? Why doesn't the kid get a chance to learn better and proper ways of pricing?
> This is the sad part about communities like this with people who think they know everything. They tend to talk and speculate and trash names without knowing the truth. Sad. But you guys say what you want and speculate to your hearts content. At the end of the day, I'll do what's best for myself, my business and my family. I likely have the only family owned company on LET. Ha...
> Either way, nothing shady going on. Just trying to legitimize or kill GVH as a whole. Can't kill something you can't control, right?


I'll bet $50 $100 that Duke boots Jonny and axes the whole arrangement - if there is one - be it re-selling a dedi server [to Jonny].


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 17, 2015)

VPSBoard:



> Alright, so if you read the "press release" (lol) you'd know that Jonny wants to start selling VPS and Dedicateds. I allowed it for 2 reasons.1) Jonny owes me money. 2) He is buying servers from me. The fact that he is buying servers from me is very simple. If he buys them from me, he's paying for them monthly. If he doesn't, he gets suspended.


LET:



> Jonny owes a lot of money to CC and HVH for his past stupidity. I agreed that he could sell Xen and Dedis on a trial basis to help pay that back


So in the space of the few hours between those posts the story has changed from "I'm letting him sell VPS because Jonny owes me a lot of money" to "I'm letting him sell VPS because he owes CC and HVH a lot of money"

Which is it?  He owes you or he owes CC?

If he is buying servers from a reseller (like you) and reselling them the margins are going to be lower then if he eliminated the middle man reseller (you) and  bought directly from the source (ColoCrossing/HVH...the people he owes money to).  If he is buying servers from you instead of directly from CC and doesn't pay you (who are nothing but a reseller) then doesn't that leave you owing CC/HVH for the server you rented from them and resold to Jonny?

I will say it is nice that you seem to show more concern for CC getting paid back what GVH Inc owes them than you have shown for the customers.


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

Me earning more public lashings....



DomainBop said:


> VPSBoard:
> 
> 1. Which is it?  He owes you or he owes CC?
> 
> ...


1. I think everyone in CC land is confused about who owes what.  CC as the end provider just wants paid.  They don't care who they have to intimidate to get their money.  Odds are debts to them are being gone after both parties as where before they were probably applied to whoever was on the account.

2. I have a feeling HVH / CC / etc. won't sell to Jonny at this point as unpaid bills relative to this matter.  So that has him dealing with resellers downstream like Xfuse.

3. That's a bit unfair.  I don't think Duke cares less about customers than CC.   Customers are everyone's focus in business and Duke hasn't proven to mistreat customers anywhere near degree GVH did in past.  If anything it has otherwise been VERY quiet in the land of Xfuse with regard to former GVH customers - except: Xfuse emailing customers promo and ahh this insane Jonny is back to selling "de-press release" (which isn't customer impactful).


----------



## zed (Apr 17, 2015)

gvhxfs_drmike


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

... and I realize I used or probably misused the word intimidate.  It's applicable in situation in so far as if you owe a provider money they can rightly go threatening to offline your services/servers/etc.  Don't want that to be read that CC/related are rough housing those involved in this instance.  That isn't happening.  Quite the contrary.


----------



## souen (Apr 17, 2015)

I've been following the chain of events (quietly until now) and having mixed sentiments about it.

Sorry, like Francisco I'm trying for the benefit of the doubt, but ... it's quite the mess. Not long ago the word was adamantly "no more selling VPS", today the rep announces relaunch with VPS. There were a lot of questions about the sale to begin with and the "plans change on a daily base" makes the whole situation lose even more credibility.  Setups change and agility is often considered a business advantage, but having a business plan change like the weather makes people question a company's reliability, e.g. what if they order service and it changes next week? How can potential customers _trust_ the company to provide uninterrupted service for the long haul?

Before it was helping a fellow provider start anew and back on track, then it's "I'd rather see him gone completely". The contradictions aren't helping the cause. What company doesn't research another company's background before jumping in on an acquisition deal?

Here's a random thought: when there are major business changes, have the more reputable party issue the announcement first instead of the other party in trouble, given the tendency for one side to turn it into a PR disaster and/or ends with one apologising for the other's deeds. It shows lack of communication and coordination, and looks poorly for both parties. Shifting the blame around (e.g. I told him not to do that and he did it anyway) isn't going to change that. After all, if they cannot work together on something so simple, how much confidence will customers have in the support role if they order from one company and later need support provided by the other company?

tl;dr: the situation is unsound, not surprisingly people are sceptical. Good luck with resolution!


----------



## host4go (Apr 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> Cross posted from LET, Duke posted just a few minutes ago:
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/50169/gvh-relaunching-again/p2
> 
> I'll bet $50 $100 that Duke boots Jonny and axes the whole arrangement - if there is one - be it re-selling a dedi server [to Jonny].



Honestely that kind of post by Duke doesn't reflect good on him. I find it amazing that you guys been able to diferenciate Duke from Jonny after readind his post since the whatever agreeement they were supposed to have made a while ago.

TLDR: Duke wants to make money. Everything else is BS to entertain the forums.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 17, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> So in the space of the few hours between those posts the story has changed from "I'm letting him sell VPS because Jonny owes me a lot of money" to "I'm letting him sell VPS because he owes CC and HVH a lot of money"
> 
> Which is it?  He owes you or he owes CC?


To be honest I think the debt is tied to GVH and not any one person. I get the feeling that Duke went to Jonny and said "You are going to help pay this down or ill walk and youre going to have to surgically remove Lance's dick from your ass". While Jonny is including the Brookyln Bridge with every sale, I doubt he's going to clear enough to pay down his total dues in 6 months + his current operating costs + his personal expenses.

You seem to be forgetting something, or in this case, someone. Jonny mentally needs GVH to live past this buy out. He has a very first year Chris mentality of "even my shits worth gold", but even the VPS king himself is humble in his dealings now and realized that his price wars didn't help anyone expect Biloh maybe.

Could you imagine how hard Jonny would drink if his first company went bankrupt? For his own health, he needs to at the very least break even on the deal (since I'm sure he had a pay cheque during his run as C*O), or it's going to kill him.



drmike said:


> Cross posted from LET, Duke posted just a few minutes ago:
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/50169/gvh-relaunching-again/p2
> 
> I'll bet $50 $100 that Duke boots Jonny and axes the whole arrangement - if there is one - be it re-selling a dedi server [to Jonny].


Pay it out to dudemann in pizzas.



drmike said:


> 1. I think everyone in CC land is confused about who owes what.  CC as the end provider just wants paid.  They don't care who they have to intimidate to get their money.  Odds are debts to them are being gone after both parties as where before they were probably applied to whoever was on the account.
> 
> 2. I have a feeling HVH / CC / etc. won't sell to Jonny at this point as unpaid bills relative to this matter.  So that has him dealing with resellers downstream like Xfuse.


I highly doubt Biloh would be willynilly for accounting on one of his most vocal customers that he knows was selling unsustainable offers. Jonny already said (in public) with his old sell off of shared that it was unsustainable and that he had no choice but to sell or he'd go under. He said the same thing when he left the nest to move to quadranet/etc and ran up huge due bills there - he had no choice but to move back to CC or he couldn't cover his bills. This was all documented on one of the forums, I just don't care enough to go dig it up.

Honestly? Biloh should've gone to Lance, tell him he owes the debt in full now or they transfer ownership of all the dedicated clients at the very least. I wouldn't have counted Duke or Jonny in the mix since neither of them are on the ownership papers and given Lance is rarely ever talked to or ever heard from, I highly doubt the C*O rolls were ever assigned properly within the organization.

I feel bad for Biloh & co because they have to deal with this bullshit, but it's 100% their fault as well. They should've dealt with the zoo being in town when it started, instead of at the end and go "aw man their's piles of shit everywhere".

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Could you imagine how hard Jonny would drink if his first company went bankrupt? For his own health, he needs to at the very least break even on the deal (since I'm sure he had a pay cheque during his run as C*O), or it's going to kill him.


That's already happened... probably multiple pasted examples of his minor age substance abuse out there.



> surgically remove Lance's dick from your ass.


Lance-r the Friendly Ghost, that dick won't have anyone feeling a thing.  While a real guy, he isn't involved and hasn't been.  He is Jonny's beard.  Older kid filling out paperwork blindly for some kid he knew back there when they played [name that game] together.

Whole GVH won't die thing is all Jonny's ego. PERIOD.  Blood on his  pants, figure out time and place in life little girl type stuff.  You'd be hard pressed to find anyone in the debt pool and related shit that hasn't told Jonny 50x or more to fold GVH LLC up and move on.   That's where debts go to die, KID.

This is the part of the show where the entire viewing audience sighs in relief as Jonny gets ties cut, Biloh says FUCK OFF, GVH says not dealing with you and Duke says 'I am done being nice and being group abused for your antics Jonny'.

It is NEVER too late for anyone to stir up the Lance pot.  That's the guy responsible, who incorporated, etc.  Surely, faced with outcome and IOUs he'd just fold that LLC up and walk.

Too much rope given to Jonny to hang himself.... all this time...  This stuff isn't schoolboy playground stuff.  He burns up lots of productive folks time.  All the theater is about him acting like an adult when it benefits him and acting like a tweenager the rest of the time thinking it's entertaining.  It's about paving his pocket with cash and hell be it to customers, employees and everyone else.  Smug little fucker living in uppityville but fleecing hard working people all over with bullshit as a service. 

I have ZERO left for the kid.  He could fuck up a one car parade.  Biloh should go after his parents for the cash.  They enable the kid. They aren't playing parental roles right whatsoever.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 17, 2015)

I dunno, I think CC should've just gone for the throat and be done with it. If they're this much of a headache externally, imagine what it must be like for them and they're due serious payments.

The debt gets cleared and CC removes a serious source of drama for them. They'll still have to accept they're "paying" for the brand in the form of the debt clearing, but really, CC's in full control here. Neither Jonny or Duke can move the brand because any funny business with that will end up with CC likely doing a total lock down "pay in full by bank transfer (not paypal, CC) and your suspension will be lifted".

Duke is hopefully still in a position where the most he's out is his time and not actual pocket cash.

Don't get me wrong here, I think Jonny's a nice kid, he's just way over his head and trying to 'make it big' while trying to also pass his classes. If he stuck to his original business plan of truly sustainable plans (and no, a business model requiring a node be 100% sold out with heavy ballooning/oversell to be profitable isn't sustainable), he'd have a much smaller operation that he could handle on his own and be putting away enough to cover his after school antics.

Francisco


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 17, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Jonny already said (in public) with his old sell off of shared that it was unsustainable and that he had no choice but to sell or he'd go under.


I can't imagine why...

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1472027


Unlimited SSD disk
Unlimited bandwidth
Free SSL cert
One year money back guarantee
49 cents a month
That offer was posted 4/14/2015.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 17, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> I can't imagine why...
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1472027
> 
> ...


No no, this is shared attempt #3? #4? #5?? I'm talking about his very first one where he offloaded the customers on HVH.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

Francisco said:


> 1. I dunno, I think CC should've just gone for the throat and be done with it. If they're this much of a headache externally, imagine what it must be like for them and they're due serious payments.
> 
> 
> 2. The debt gets cleared and CC removes a serious source of drama for them. They'll still have to accept they're "paying" for the brand in the form of the debt clearing, but really, CC's in full control here. Neither Jonny or Duke can move the brand because any funny business with that will end up with CC likely doing a total lock down "pay in full by bank transfer (not paypal, CC) and your suspension will be lifted".
> ...


1. CC should do what businesses do and drop the hammer where it needs to be dropped.  IOUs aren't months on end and bad debt has limits.

2. CC doesn't want dramas- not even on LET.  These issues drive customers away from them and make it look more like a dysfunctional daycare.

3. Duke's situation I am not clear or privy to.  But, the personal and emotional toll such crap takes on most folks is just too damn much.  People bail under far less stress and while being compensated real living wages.

4. Jonny is young, idealistic and more egotistical than a bull with 200 pounds of nuts.  Insecurity.  He has his moments when 17 year old bullshit lizard brain meets white sugar crack mode gets tired.   As I say too much in my head, he gives first generation Asians a bad name.  He's capable, but so are a lot of other folks who would hinge onto the technology and learn in all this time.  

Jonny conflicts me mentally.  Some days I want to slap his parents in the mugs for not tending to their little Jonny Trump.  Some of the drama along the way has been funny and I always stop short of neutering him, feeling bad for his mental well being and propensity towards going insane.

Unsure where all this going, but isn't going to be any GVH selling boxes or VPS on CC's network at this point.  Hair brained idea, whoever cooked it up and nodded yes needs bitched slapped.  I have a few backhands for them.


----------



## Munzy (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't see why people keep coddling him, it is annoying. He has spewed oil around him and everyone keeps making sure that the fire won't catch ablaze, but maybe he needs to see what the blaze is like to understand what he is doing is wrong. I say let it burn, let it burn to the ground.


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey, here's how screwed up it is:

I AM ROOTING FOR COLOCROSSING TO DO THE NECESSARY AND TAKE THE SITUATION AND CALL IN THE DEBT.  

People can't pay, well Colocrossing isn't your risk / venture funding.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 17, 2015)

> 3. Duke's situation I am not clear or privy to.  But, the personal and emotional toll such crap takes on most folks is just too damn much.  People bail under far less stress and while being compensated real living wages.


Well, let's see, a review of XFuse Solutions LLC's ability to bring in money over the years raises the question of how in the hell Xfuse suddenly has the resources to rescue heavily indebted companies like GVH

mid-2013: Twitter: Xfuse owner posts on his Twitter page that he doesn't have any money coming in to feed his kids or pay his bills

mid-2014: Xfuse owner embarks on a public begging campaign on multiple sites including a "CenturyLink sucks" consumer complaint Facebook page he runs, and on every webhosting forum known to man, asking other people to donate money so he can feed his kids and pay his bills

early 2015: less than 6 months after the public begging campaign, Xfuse and its owner is suddenly a picture of financial stability and allegedly able to acquire heavily indebted companies assets



> 1. CC should do what businesses do and drop the hammer where it needs to be dropped.  IOUs aren't months on end and bad debt has limits.


For all anyone knows they could have dropped the hammer on GVH a couple of months ago similar to the way they dropped it on HVH a couple of years ago and they have their man from Louisiana doing cleanup and playing the public saviour while they try to keep their role hidden again.  Neither the habitual liar school kid in NH or the guy from Louisiana are exactly the most credible source of information, and anything they post on forums or in their psuedo-press releases should be taken with a grain of salt.



> I don't see why people keep coddling him, it is annoying.


I don't see why people are trying to place all of the blame for this latest situation on Jonny.  Both Jonny and Xfuse share the blame for recent events and neither has been the picture of professionalism during this "Xfuse acquires GVH customers" popcorn fest.  Neither one of their companies  would be on my shortlist of hosts I'd trust my data to.


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

I like Duke, had high hopes for him.  GVH stuff, customers, debt load, plus the continuous dramas Jonny lights up waste TONS of cycles.   Stress is enough to make anyone buckle and wonder what he got himself into.

If I were in Duke's boots I'd be vicious and probably threatening to legally weld Jonny's mouth shut.

At some point, if the biz isn't viable and ROI isn't there vs. the time and work investment then you roll it over.  Move on.  Unsure if that's where this is, but seems like it is near.


----------



## zed (Apr 17, 2015)

We should move this new drama back to the original gvhxfs thread, what does this have to do with poor HostNun? 


I just realized XFS is another colocrossing host, I guess if I'd noticed earlier this all playing out as it has would have been (even more) obvious.


DomainBop's timeline is a little amusing, how come you didn't dig that out for us drmike?!


Thanks!


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

zed said:


> We should move this new drama back to the original gvhxfs thread, what does this have to do with poor HostNun?
> 
> 
> I just realized XFS is another colocrossing host, I guess if I'd noticed earlier this all playing out as it has would have been (even more) obvious.
> ...



This one?


mid-2013: Twitter: Xfuse owner posts on his Twitter page that he doesn't have any money coming in to feed his kids or pay his bills


mid-2014: Xfuse owner embarks on a public begging campaign on multiple sites including a "CenturyLink sucks" consumer complaint Facebook page he runs, and on every webhosting forum known to man, asking other people to donate money so he can feed his kids and pay his bills


early 2015: less than 6 months after the public begging campaign, Xfuse and its owner is suddenly a picture of financial stability and allegedly able to acquire heavily indebted companies assets

--------------------------------------

Well, because I leave @DomainBop to have some air and material and that's not my angle.  It's a fair perspective.  I would likely be smacking that drum if I didn't know more of this situation internally as it happened with emphasis on pre-Xfuse/Duke taking of GVH customers.

Small companies being cash strapped and heads of such having cash flow after accident is fairly normal.  Medical bills are the leading cause of bankruptcy in the US.

Way back a long long time ago I had contempt for Duke, even leaned on him in unfriendly ways when was involved cleaning up hacked company.   Have yet to see bad intent out of Duke.

Worst I see going on is IOUs to his vendor, some of which he inherited.  No secret that lowend company takeovers rarely are successful.  Most end up slim to nothing left and lots of bailing by customers.  Which means acquirer needs to hit sales hard.  No secret either, that this year, sales aren't so good for a lot of folks.


----------



## Kris (Apr 17, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> For all anyone knows they could have dropped the hammer on GVH a couple of months ago similar to the way they dropped it on HVH a couple of years ago and they have their man from Louisiana doing cleanup and playing the public saviour while they try to keep their role hidden again.


*This*. They want to keep those servers online (E3's are a dime a dozen now) so if you want to make sense of his financials... It would make sense he's essentially Ernie #2 in terms of being the "owner" 

I don't think he took on server payments _and_ a shitload of angry clients. He took on only one, the ladder.


----------



## drmike (Apr 18, 2015)

Must have more dramas...  My corn futures are rising!


----------



## MannDude (Apr 18, 2015)

XFS_Duke said: Got a video coming for you guys that'll explain other things.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

@MannDude, do you want it here or on another thread? Don't want to hijack this thread even more because this isn't about me or my company, it's about two others.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 18, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> @MannDude, do you want it here or on another thread? Don't want to hijack this thread even more because this isn't about me or my company, it's about two others.


Start a new thread.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 18, 2015)

10-4...


----------



## HN-Matt (Apr 23, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> @MannDude, do you want it here or on another thread? Don't want to hijack this thread even more because this isn't about me or my company, it's about two others.


No, this thread hasn't ever really been about Host Nun. I was immediately unbanned after mpkossen realized 'his mistake' and I haven't ever taken part in a GVH 'shill ring', whatever the hell that even means.


As to why the thread title remains to mislead newcomers, I guess only @MannDude knows.


----------



## comXyz (Apr 24, 2015)

@XFS_Duke Did you get GVH remove your name from their announcement on WHT bro?


----------



## comXyz (May 15, 2015)

So Duke really bought GVH? I though the deal was over? Or there is some information that I'm missing?


----------



## souen (May 15, 2015)

@comXyz: AIUI, he picked up GVH's clients, not the name.

See his regarding the deal in the "let's clear the air" thread, discussion continuing there.


----------

